# Kayak comparison?



## PJHarris30 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been looking into buying a kayak lately for fishing on the Mahoning River and I've come across 2 that caught my eye. 

-Pelican Apex 100 (sit-on) $230

I've watched a few videos and done a little research. I can convert it into a pretty nice fishing kayak for about $60.

-SunDolphin Excursion 10 (sit-in) $400

Comes equipped for fishing, then it'd cost me a milk crate and some bungees 

Any opinions on some prior experience with these?



-Paul Harris&#127907;


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't have any personal experience with those two but from what I've read on forums and reviews, you get what you pay for. Plastic is weak, and sometimes leaks at the seams even on new ones. My personal opinion on these boats is don't waste your money. If you want to be in that price range, I'd suggest looking for a lightly used perception, old town, or even a field & stream. You can probably get a pretty decent entry level type boat in that range but of all the brands I can think of, pelican and sun dolphin are ones I would stay clear of especially for river use.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yakkin4bass said:


> I don't have any personal experience with those two but from what I've read on forums and reviews, you get what you pay for. Plastic is weak, and sometimes leaks at the seams even on new ones. My personal opinion on these boats is don't waste your money. If you want to be in that price range, I'd suggest looking for a lightly used perception, old town, or even a field & stream. You can probably get a pretty decent entry level type boat in that range but of all the brands I can think of, pelican and sun dolphin are ones I would stay clear of especially for river use.


I think you gave him good solid advice


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Sneakin got a brand new field and stream sit on with three rod holders on sale at field and stream for $400. I would hold out for something like that. Especially before getting a cheap sun dolphin. Those are poorly made in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my field and stream sit in along with a nice paddle last fall for about 350 out the door. Keep watching those clearance sales at Dicks...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the fishing, sit-on-top kayak that I just got. Shipping is just $5 plus a $25 freight charge.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104710680;cat104252580


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Like Yakkin4bass I've never seen either of those but the reviews from experienced yakkers have panned them both. I'd avoid them.

My intro yaks were Old Town Vapor XT 10 (great intro kayak, my favorite) and an Ascend DT10. The Ascend is heavy and a pig to turn but it's very durable and stable, my daughter prefers it.

If I had known I was going to really get into this I would have jumped straight into a higher end manufacturer like Jackson or Wilderness Systems.

Most important of all, you have to get a kayak that will fit the water you want to fish. Moving or still? Checkout the sticky if you haven't already.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

In that price range I'd also look at the Future Beach line of kayaks. You can buy them at Dunhams, Dick's, Field and Stream, etc. They are built like a tank, thick plastic and heavy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sbreech said:


> Here is the fishing, sit-on-top kayak that I just got. Shipping is just $5 plus a $25 freight charge.
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104710680;cat104252580


Looks like that will do the job!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

If the mfg states the weight at 60lbs , it's probably 70. They all overstate the wt and capacity. I think you bought a rowboat.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> If the mfg states the weight at 60lbs , it's probably 70. They all overstate the wt and capacity. I think you bought a rowboat.




You are right on the understating of the weight. They say 59lbs, it actually weighs 62lbs. They may weigh them before adding the seat, rod holders, and extras.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Eagle talon 12 great entry level fishing yak


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I would have to agree with everyone else here pretty much. With Kayaks, you do seem to get what you pay for. You can find several options at or a little above $400 that are going to be much more sturdy and fishing friendly. Don't skimp on a kayak!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't get a pelican. I have the brand and they aren't durable at all. I rushed out to purchase mine last year and I'm already looking to upgrade


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

My advice is save up and wait for a brand name on clearance like a wilderness systems or Jackson


----------

